
Richard 'Racehorse' Haynes (2009) - networked
http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/richard_racehorse_haynes
======
BWStearns
My gut reaction was to wince at 'Haynes blurted his answer: “Well, it was the
moment the court chose the last one of those 12 bigots to serve on the jury”'
as being cynical beyond the pale, but I'm actually glad when I hear about
defense lawyers fight this hard regardless of how objectively terrible their
clients are. Even when they rely on dirty realities you can be sure the
prosecutors do the same when the situation provides. Prosecutors already enjoy
a 94% plea rate (though that's a 90s stat). Making them even occasionally earn
convictions is probably the closest thing we have to a meaningful balance
against overreach, especially given the low quality defense provided by and
overworked nature of public defenders. Also it's always fun to read about
someone doing what they with some style.

Edited for clarity.

